# I am still uncomfortable with this site



## RoBoTeq

I still do not feel comfortable posting on an HVAC site that has DIY HVAC ads such as this;


----------



## linebacker

RoBo,
I'm not sure how where or how you received this ad., but I got another one earlier. I asked about it and received an answer from a moderator explaining that they were trying to fix the problem. I hope so. I would like to see this site stay pure. I am looking for a site that deals with things that I, as a business owner, am concerned about.


----------



## RoBoTeq

linebacker said:


> RoBo,
> I'm not sure how where or how you received this ad., but I got another one earlier. I asked about it and received an answer from a moderator explaining that they were trying to fix the problem. I hope so. I would like to see this site stay pure. I am looking for a site that deals with things that I, as a business owner, am concerned about.


 I agree. It's just a bit ironic to see this sort of ad when the logo at the top of the page says "Professional HVAC Contractors Only". 

Then again, since I'm not a contractor, I wonder if this is a place for me anyway. I believe it certainly can be from the other members here who I know from the years on the Internet.

Ads like the one that I posted are especially a pain to me because I am a distributor/manufacture's rep of HVAC products. Manufacturer's I rep get blamed for letting those sites prevail and yet those sites are competition against me selling the products they sell. Those Internet companies are a bane to the HVAC industry at all levels. To see them promoted is like stabbing us in the back.


----------



## hvaclover

I concur.

What the hang is a DIY ad doing here.

If I want to compete with Joe homeowner I have enough smucks 
in my own area selling to the public.

I turn those calls away when a HO call with his own furnace.


----------



## caveman1970

*Diy*

Nothing wrong with it. They get a good cornholing when they pay the online price, then we cornhole em again when they call us to fix it.
Hvac talk should quench most of our online jibber jabber thirst.:001_unsure:


----------



## Dinosaur

*So whats new?*

In the 40 years I have been in HVAC it has become usual for the low life's, that are business minds, bean counters, or what ever they are, to infringe into this trade. They look at it as good business practice, as long as they make a buck, to do whatever, in their pursuits of profits. I do not agree with online purchase of HVAC, Plumbing or Electrical. I do not agree with big box stores selling these items either. Way back when I was a pup, the test for a Masters License was a bear and here we have people purchasing items that are refrigerant bearing, pressure producing, or even pressure vessels. I do agree that when Mr. Buy it online calls to fix what he installed to go fix it, record the models and serials and notify the MFG. that the equipment was installed incorrectly.


----------



## hvaclover




----------



## RoBoTeq

Well, it seems that despite the claims that this is a professionals only site that is continues to cater to DIYers. Judging by replies to this thread, it also appears that other members are just fine with having to have the very companies that cause our industry some distress flaunted right on the very site that is supposed to be for professionals.

I'll keep checking back, but I'm not real comfy with the things I see that are accepted on here.


----------



## Bobelectric

Maybe go to HVAC-Talk. com


----------



## RoBoTeq

Bobelectric said:


> Maybe go to HVAC-Talk. com


I'm still holding out hopes for this site. Looks like the DIY sites are no longer being displayed. I'll do a little tour to see if things perked up any since I was last here.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> I'm still holding out hopes for this site. Looks like the DIY sites are no longer being displayed. I'll do a little tour to see if things perked up any since I was last here.


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


>


I don't think the site can use your C: drive.


----------



## hvaclover




----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


>


 Is that George?


----------



## gene2

No other comment other than we let the cat out of the bag years ago. Now every HO or DIY thinks it is an easy no brainer. When it doesn't work call a pro, oops go online. Save big $$$$$$$


----------



## 32fordrider

RoBoTeq said:


> Well, it seems that despite the claims that this is a professionals only site that is continues to cater to DIYers. Judging by replies to this thread, it also appears that other members are just fine with having to have the very companies that cause our industry some distress flaunted right on the very site that is supposed to be for professionals.
> 
> I'll keep checking back, but I'm not real comfy with the things I see that are accepted on here.


 No pros all wanna bees


----------



## 32fordrider

Too many rude pros


----------



## demon00seven

*new topics*

Yeah, there should be more topics like carpet cleaning problems and other problems relates to our houses including some topics on latest technology about electronic products.


----------



## triple rectifier

Just install adbock plus...

(I should add that it is a free browser extension that eliminates ads, flashblock is also a must have, free, browser extension)


----------



## RoBoTeq

32fordrider said:


> Too many rude pros


 HVAC pros come off rude as a result of growing up in the industry hanging out in supply houses. It's like being at the local watering hole or basketball court where everyone chides everyone else without meaning to be mean.


----------



## Doc Holliday

What's up Robo? It's your friendly neigborhOod Roadhouse!! Nice to see you again, my friend. How you been?


----------



## triple rectifier

I don't really see the problem with talking to DIY types. Usually it just encourages them to call us. There really are no "trade secrets" in this field. Experience _in_ the field and a good head on your shoulders is what garners, not only respect, but a propensity for a customer to call you in.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I have no problems talking to or helping out a DIY'er either but this site is not the place for it.


----------



## triple rectifier

Doc Holliday said:


> I have no problems talking to or helping out a DIY'er either but this site is not the place for it.


I didn't say that it was...I'm just saying that it's not a "cardinal sin"(for lack of a better word) as some seem to imply.


----------



## user2561

32fordrider said:


> Too many rude pros


Agreed

A true PROfessional is not rude....its real simple...if a "pro" doesn't like a thread or post...don't respond.


----------



## Doc Holliday

triple rectifier said:


> I didn't say that it was...I'm just saying that it's not a "cardinal sin"(for lack of a better word) as some seem to imply.


 
Gotcha.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Doc Holliday said:


> What's up Robo? It's your friendly neigborhOod Roadhouse!! Nice to see you again, my friend. How you been?


 Been doing ok, docroadie. Since being the recipient of the latest downsizing of the last company I worked for, I have been working on building my consulting company. How about you? Keeping busy?


----------



## RoBoTeq

triple rectifier said:


> I didn't say that it was...I'm just saying that it's not a "cardinal sin"(for lack of a better word) as some seem to imply.


 Having discussions with DIYers is not so much a problem as having discussions with them on a site that advertizes DIY sales of HVAC equipment and parts. 

A site needs to be either for professionals or for DIYers. There is no incentive for me to have discussions with DIYers who are going to use my knowledge to buy parts from some internet site and then blame me for when what they screwed up didn't work.

Professional sites need to promote the professionals who are putting their time and energy along with years of experience on the line.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Cardinal said:


> Agreed
> 
> A true PROfessional is not rude....its real simple...if a "pro" doesn't like a thread or post...don't respond.


 Yea, but what do you know?



It's a joke! Don't go getting so  over stupid crap.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Well that sucks. Sorry that happened to you, bud. Hopefully the consulting biz works out well for you.

This past season my old company which I was with for four years was so slow I went over to the home warranty hvac companies which kept me busy, 10-12 hours days all through the Summer. Good thing is I got a lot of hands on service/diagnosing experience which I desperately needed but it's slow everywhere at the moment. No work all week so far. :sad:

I too am working on new ventures so to speak, though. Have an interview this Friday with another hvac service company for a tech postion which is awesome as again, everyone is pretty much dead in the water, as well as spoke with an owner of another company for a sub install (per piece) position. Both appear promising, hopefully something will pan out.


----------



## user2561

:1eye:


----------



## ptnjust007

Lol ...


----------



## RoBoTeq

Interesting, if you are not logged in, a bunch of words in our posts are linked to other sites. Try it. Log out, and then open the site and look at some posts.


----------



## Doc Holliday

This site is part of a family of sites.


----------



## acefurnacefixer

RoBoTeq said:


> Well, it seems that despite the claims that this is a professionals only site that is continues to cater to DIYers. Judging by replies to this thread, it also appears that other members are just fine with having to have the very companies that cause our industry some distress flaunted right on the very site that is supposed to be for professionals.
> 
> I'll keep checking back, but I'm not real comfy with the things I see that are accepted on here.


 All I can say is.....who is forcing you to stay? you are free to move on if this doesn't fit you, don't wear it.


----------



## RoBoTeq

acefurnacefixer said:


> All I can say is.....who is forcing you to stay? you are free to move on if this doesn't fit you, don't wear it.


I did move on. I came back by invitation to visit a newly renovated site. I see that the obnoxious members are still posting, but the site no longer looks like it is catering to DIYers.

Maybe you should look at the date of a post before you respond and come off looking like an ass.:thumbsup:

8 posts and some folks think they are the sheriff:whistling2:


----------



## acefurnacefixer

....


----------



## RoBoTeq

acefurnacefixer said:


> ....


This is very true. I simply have no interest, as an HVAC professional, to be having a discussion with someone on a forum that does not promote my industry. I feel that by advertizing places for DIYers to purchase HVAC products, it promotes an innopropriate disdain for the HVAC professionals. Why in the world would I want to have discussions with those who have a general disdain for what I do and the industry I love so much?

As far as I can see, HVACSite has rectified my concerns. Let's move forward.


----------



## Saturatedpsi

_DIY'ers are a fact of life, in this trade or most any other. And I don't have any "philosophical" objections to people wanting to DIY. I do it with my stuff, when I can make a diagnosis and manage a fix. 

The problem I have is attempting to oversimplify, an oftentimes complicated issue, to a point a DIYer can fathom the explanation. Or knowing, even with an understood explanation, the guy *still* can't manage the fix because he doesn't have the wherewithal to do it.

But I can also say, the same applies to so called residential "Pro's" who don't have the proper training or experience, to get close to an accurate analysis. Questions like, "The fan keeps turning off...whatcha' think might be the problem?", or "The system ain't cooling, but the pressures look good...whatcha' thinks wrong?", shouldn't come up on "Professional" forums IMO, simply because it's not a "professionally oriented", question. _


----------

